# should i go bitless??



## Trigger_Gelding1609 (Jun 26, 2021)

hi all. so to make things short, my mare (tracy, 16) has been in a bit her entire life. i bought her when she was 6. but im thinking of just getting rid of the bit all together. my trainer said she would not recommend as i might not be able to control her. 
thanks for reading :3

edit: for more info, i only trail ride or just ride casual. i dont do events and such (just not a fan of them, personally i think its bad for the horse). i only ride in a d ring snaffle. 90% of the time, i have soft hands. i dont use my hands much to begin with and im getting better. i think my trainer just thinks i shouldnt ride in a halter because of the 10% of time when i ride with hard hands because i panic (which is my fault). also because she personally only rides with bits so on that point she may be biased 🤷‍♂️


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ride her in a rope halter and knot a lead rope on the heel. I don't recommend any type of mechanical hackamore, or, bitless bridle, or any of that other jazz. A bozal with a mecate is great if you know how use one, if not, go with the rope halter. A good way to know if you are riding with mostly your hands. I go bridless about once a week, nothing on the horse's face, great way to tune up my body position in relation to guiding my horses, I have a neck rope on...just in case.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Well my attitude towards bits is that they are (generally) fine to use IF _BOTH_ the horse and the human are educated & skilled enough to use them well & gently, for refined communication, NOT forcefully for control. So I start/retrain any horse (or rider) in just a halter & move up to a bit if desired, when they're reliable & soft in the halter.

Obviously, as with starting a horse in a bit, you don't just stick one in an untrained mouth, jump on & ride off into the sunset, hoping for the best, but you have to _teach_ the horse how to follow the feel of it - start off in a controlled area, at a standstill & a walk, ensure that's going well before trying trotting, ensure that's going well before cantering, etc.

Is your trainer saying you mightnt be able to control her because the horse is 'difficult' & has control probs anyway, or just because she thinks halters/bitless bridles are just inferior to riding with a bit in some way?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't see any reason to try bitless as long as you start slow. Start in an arena, at a walk, and progress to a trot, then obstacles, ground poles, whatever. Make sure she is doing exactly what you want, e.g. going right over the middle of the pole, exactly one foot to the left of the obstacle, etc. Don't canter until you are 100% sure of yourself.

Could you ride her bitless when you're by yourself and in a bit when you're with your trainer?

I often ride my Pony in a halter and lead rope or snap on reins, and I really like that set up. It's super simple.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You've been riding this horse 10 years?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I often ride my horse in nothing but a halter with reins clipped to the side. I also have a flower hackamore which I really like if I'm looking for a little more finesse in my cues. However, when we go on trails, he gets a bit. Every time. This is because there are scary things on trails (bushes, rocks, sticks that look at you wrong...) and he sometimes bolts. When he bolts, he is in a full-out gallop in a few seconds. I can bring him back pretty quickly, but I won't risk not having a bit for this. I have a bridle that allows me to just remove the bit (it clips on the side of the bridle), which makes it really easy to go back and forth. You could look into a bridle like this, so that you can put in the bit when you're working with your trainer, and take it off when you ride by yourself. Here's what it looks like:









If I want to ride bitless, I just remove the bit and clip the reins to the ring like a halter. 

But I would say it depends on your horse. A horse that is quiet and well-behaved no matter what the context might be fine. As others say, you can always try in a confined area at first. And wear a helmet everytime!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Trigger_Gelding1609 said:


> hi all. so to make things short, my mare (tracy, 16) has been in a bit her entire life. i bought her when she was 6. but im thinking of just getting rid of the bit all together. my trainer said she would not recommend as i might not be able to control her.
> thanks for reading :3
> 
> edit: for more info, i only trail ride or just ride casual. i dont do events and such (just not a fan of them, personally i think its bad for the horse). i only ride in a d ring snaffle. 90% of the time, i have soft hands. i dont use my hands much to begin with and im getting better. i think my trainer just thinks i shouldnt ride in a halter because of the 10% of time when i ride with hard hands because i panic (which is my fault). also because she personally only rides with bits so on that point she may be biased 🤷‍♂️


Has she only been trail riding this entire time? Why a trainer now after so long?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Acadianartist said:


> You could look into a bridle like this, so that you can put in the bit when you're working with your trainer, and take it off when you ride by yourself. Here's what it looks like:


You don't happen to have a link to where I could buy a bridle like that, do you? It sounds really practical.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

ACinATX said:


> You don't happen to have a link to where I could buy a bridle like that, do you? It sounds really practical.


I got mine here: 



https://americantrailgear.com/shop/ols/categories/bridles-and-accessories



I absolutely love mine. Easy to put on (Rusty doesn't like his ears fussed with), easy to clean, very practical on the trail if I want to get off for a bit and let him graze. My favorite bridle ever. 

But there are a number of companies that make them. I am limited in Canada, but you can google halter/bridle combo and find lots of options.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_AC...those are called *halter-trail bridles*. _
Halter that accepts two cheekpieces with a bit attached to the upper rings of the halter via snap. Depending upon how much or little of the setup you want determines cost.


https://www.statelinetack.com/Search.aspx?query=trail%20bridle



_*Trigger...*_
A bitless bridle like a Dr. Cook's is a glorified halter with a underjaw cross-over that tightens against the noseband {stationary} but those cross-overs are attached to the crownpiece by being_ very long_ cheekpieces...
Look very closely at a picture and you can see how it is designed and made.
I have a Dr. Cook's and my horse is ridden in it when he has disabled riders astride so yes control is in place but not damage to his sensitive mouth. I have padded the headstall, noseband and cross straps to soften the pressure felt. 
My horse is used for therapeutic/Special Olympics riding programs sometimes..

Bitless can be just as damaging as bitted as you are working with larger cranial nerves and pressure applied, just not in the mouth.
If you ride with gentle hands, except for the uh-oh moments many riders have the same reaction to of "grab"....not seeing the reason to change to bitless...
If you ride with light contact or looped rein...that is bitless in theory.
I can tell you that the Dr. Cook's _{I have both nylon and synthetic} _negative is the under-jaw straps *do not* release all pressure as a bit in the mouth can have done. 
With reins attached, no matter what they are made of, the weight of them tightens those straps and once you actually use the reins to guide the horse they do not relax and give completely so always pressure exists.

If your horse rides in the halter...
_Personally I do not use nor like knotted rope or round rope halters for what pressures they create._
I use a 1" wide flat strap leather halter on my horse.
Want a bit more control...add a chain over the nose and up the off-side of the face attaching that chain at the ring junction of the crownpiece, aka top ring...








You will need a longer chain shank, I prefer never shorter than 24" and most of my chain shanks are nearly 30" chain and then the shank itself, so long..
The secret is threading the chain so it is supported by the halter not hanging or interfering.
Insert down through the ring, then cross over the top of the noseband, out and up the opposite lower ring and clip to the top ring offside... The reason for this and not just across the nose is it will stop the twist of the halter on the face and interfering/hitting into the eye.








If you need more "pressure" felt applied you go under the jaw and still use that top ring for securing for the same reason of twist of the halter to the face...if you need this much pressure applied then to me you should not be riding bitless...

I know knotted can come in different width rope = size of knots....wider rope used I would think would be less pressure applied.
Again, if you are applying pressure constantly by hanging on a lead shank/rein I see no benefit to the horse to this over carrying a bit in the mouth.
Cranial nerves of the face are incredibly sensitive to touch...be careful what it is you use and engage on those sensitive areas..
The mouth, just as nerve filled and sensitive but we as riders are also very aware when we haul back, yank and get strong we also release and go soft as fast as possible...the "soft" is what concerns me with the Dr. Cook's or knotted/rope not releasing fully as your hands to the bit can do..
I don't know enough about hackamore to make a intelligent comment but have seen several rear a horse by pulling back strong & fast......

Think carefully of how your horse rides, how often you take fright and grab the face and find your balance by rein and how that reaction is going to make your horse respond...
I'm not sure what your trainer is seeing that would have that kind of comment come from them about controlling your horse. You've owned this horse for years, ridden it on trails that are very challening in predictable not what comes at you in that setting and now you fear for control..._not make sense to me._
Think very carefully before you make any decisions on going to stay with a bit, go bitless or go to a hackamore or as someone mentioned a bosal..
Every ride and interaction with that horse astride is a learning/training session...your choice of what you teach your horse to know by repeated actions of yours is going to happen to the animal... 
Choose those lessons carefully the animal learn..
🐴... _ jmo.._


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I ride in a bosal 99% of the time and she just turned 4.. I have a bitless bridle/halter that I started her in. She has been ridden in a D ring snaffle and I still ride her in the snaffle occasionally just so she remembers it and is used to it if I want to use it. We ride most of the time on the ranch or trail with out control problems, it is just how you use it. I know for sure my mare prefers bitless especially when tacking up she is very willing on the bosal and just a little reluctant (but still good) on the snaffle.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I agree with @horselovinguy about the Dr. Cook. I didn't love it either. On my mare Kodak, I did love the flower hackamore. It gives a little more control for subtler cues without putting pressure on the jaw. It works by leverage, and you can put the reins on different holes for more or less control. I've put it on Rusty a few times too, and he liked it. It's not really that different from using a halter, but doesn't move around on his face, and when you pull on the reins, the flower part turns a little to put pressure on the entire bridle. It looks like this:


----------



## Trigger_Gelding1609 (Jun 26, 2021)

waresbear said:


> Ride her in a rope halter and knot a lead rope on the heel. I don't recommend any type of mechanical hackamore, or, bitless bridle, or any of that other jazz. A bozal with a mecate is great if you know how use one, if not, go with the rope halter. A good way to know if you are riding with mostly your hands. I go bridless about once a week, nothing on the horse's face, great way to tune up my body position in relation to guiding my horses, I have a neck rope on...just in case.





ACinATX said:


> I don't see any reason to try bitless as long as you start slow. Start in an arena, at a walk, and progress to a trot, then obstacles, ground poles, whatever. Make sure she is doing exactly what you want, e.g. going right over the middle of the pole, exactly one foot to the left of the obstacle, etc. Don't canter until you are 100% sure of yourself.
> 
> Could you ride her bitless when you're by yourself and in a bit when you're with your trainer?
> 
> I often ride my Pony in a halter and lead rope or snap on reins, and I really like that set up. It's super simple.


i ride her on my property but i only have an enclosed pasture, no area or anything (no room for it). i actually was planning on riding her in a halter next week when its a bit cooler, when the trainer isnt there. ik firs


QtrBel said:


> You've been riding this horse 10 years?


yeah, i started riding her when she was 5 (she was a lesson horse) then i bought her at 6 and kept her on my property since.


QtrBel said:


> Has she only been trail riding this entire time? Why a trainer now after so long?


yes just trail riding, i dont like events. i got the trainer end of 2019, and originally it was because i wanted to finess my riding. i can ride technically but im a bit sloppy in some areas.


----------



## Trigger_Gelding1609 (Jun 26, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> _AC...those are called *halter-trail bridles*. _
> Halter that accepts two cheekpieces with a bit attached to the upper rings of the halter via snap. Depending upon how much or little of the setup you want determines cost.
> 
> 
> ...


personally i was just going to get a roper halter. i find it easier cause then i just tie a rope to it and bing bam boom its done.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Some horses will find it confusing to have the rein signals coming from under their chin (assuming you would hook your rope/reins to the loops typically under the chin on a halter).

I enjoy a bit less side pull with my mare:


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

There is more than one way to go bitless. I use the bitless type of bridle that crosses under the horse's chin. The best known is the Dr. Cooks make and have been using them for many years on different horses. My horses have taken to them like fish to water.


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is what I ride my mares in. Basically it’s a rope bridle. It’s hard to see, but there is a chinstrap. I like that a lead line is attached as well. Everything you need, all in one package.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Trigger_Gelding1609 said:


> hi all. so to make things short, my mare (tracy, 16) has been in a bit her entire life. i bought her when she was 6. but im thinking of just getting rid of the bit all together. my trainer said she would not recommend as i might not be able to control her.
> thanks for reading :3


A few things to consider:
A bitless bridle doesn't eliminate pressure, it redistributes it. Bitless bridles are marketed as more humane, but in fact they can be quite brutal. Note that many of the "clinician" type rope halters have knots in strategic, sensitive areas of the horse's nose that are designed to create discomfort. Some sidepulls have rawhide nosebands. Some mechanical hackamores can break nose bones if incorrectly placed. Some bitless bridles will not release pressure. They can also cut off wind if not precisely adjusted. Some distribute pressure to so many parts of the horse's head that they become quite confusing to the horse.

Consider that you may not be able to control a horse with a bit in certain circumstances. The claim that you "won't" be able to control the horse with a bitless bridle" is a common one expressed by people who make pronouncements without actual experience.

A bitted bridle and a bitless bridle are equally ineffective with horses that are not schooled to understand either one. There's no reason on earth to not experiment with a bitless bridle of your choice if you are interested in trying one or several. It just requires a period of adjustment. The first time my hard-pulling half draft felt a padded sidepull noseband, he reacted with pure panic even though he could resist countless pounds of pressure from a bit (when I first got him!).

I rode and drove two Morgans in bitless bridles and side pulls (riding only) for about 12 years. For one horse the bitless was a godsend due to a jaw anomaly that was hurt by a bit. The other horse did just fine in a sidepull, but a cross-under bitless bridle caused her to twist her neck when turned. She went really well in a side pull.

At this point, I am delighted with both my horses, including the ex-hard puller, in French link snaffles after lots and lots of schooling. They both respond with little or no need to pull on their mouths, so I believe this is a fine, humane way to communicate with them.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Sure, why not. But also, there's nothing wrong with riding in a bit. Some horses find it comforting to have something familiar in their mouth and get weird when that's taken away. "What? What are directions? Where do I go????? Help???" But some take fine to it. Try it in an enclosed space like an arena first and then maybe in a pasture. If it works it works. The horse just has to be trained to understand what's going on.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

What would be your reasoning for switching to bitless?

In my view some valid reasons are:

The horse is very soft in a snaffle and mellow, requiring very little cueing. Using bitless would be slightly less invasive for the horse and no change for the rider.

The horse has an unfixable mouth pain issue and cannot hold a bit comfortably in his mouth.

You'd like the horse to be able to stop and eat along the ride, and bitless makes grazing easier.

Some reasons why I don't think people should switch to bitless:

To avoid paying to fix dental issues that are making a horse uncomfortable with a bit. 

Because people believe bitless is more natural and that horses will bond better with the rider if ridden bitless, or that using a gentle bit is somehow cruel or unkind.

To create an image, either in photos or mentally, to boost the rider's ego with the belief that they are more in tune with their horse than other riders. 

With many horses, bitless cues are less subtle and require more pressure on the horse's face than riding with a bit. If a horse neck reins easily and lightly, bitless cues will not be any different for the horse. Otherwise, a horse will need to be trained to respond to bitless cues. Most horses don't innately switch from a bit to bitless, they need training to turn, slow and stop. 

If a horse enjoys running and going fast, and requires some incentive from a bit to slow down, they may find that they can keep running when they feel energetic in a bitless bridle and ignore a rider's cues. Before going fast, a person should teach a horse some backup cues to slow such as disengaging the hind end, or tight turns. Not every horse will respond to half halts or pull/release rein cues to slow or stop if they are being ridden in a halter or gentle bitless and get excited. If you don't teach an alternative method for stopping before going faster, you can easily teach a horse they can ignore cues when they wish.


----------

